
Redis: This is not the license change you are looking for - jaboutboul
https://blog.tidelift.com/redis-this-is-not-the-license-change-you-are-looking-for-
======
Tempest1981
Previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17814386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17814386)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17818647](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17818647)

------
jaboutboul
Great work being done by true veterans of the Open Source community.

Don’t you think this is the actual model that we should be pursuing?

~~~
dwenzek
I like the tone of the discussions in this post and the whole website
[http://tidelift.com](http://tidelift.com). The explored questions are fully
justified: making money from hard work, paying the bills, balancing innovation
and maintenance... and the responses avoid the usual complains.

I will take the time to better understand their propositions.

------
meowface
This appears to be blogspam. Not sure why another poster got downvoted for
identifying it as such.

